# Up the Cherries



## Loz1607 (Apr 27, 2015)

Feeling more nervous about tonight than standing over any golf shot

Hoping Eddie Howe and his team can make history and get Bournemouth in to the premier league for the first time in their history

Saturdays results could not have been better for us


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank goodness the game is on the tellybox tonight, I would love to be there but at least I'll get to watch it   

2 bites at the 'cherry' as well (see what I did there?  ), will still go up even if they lose tonight but win away at Charlton.


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 27, 2015)

A win tonight (while I am there) would be pretty special, seen some good bad and amazing things over the years at dean court, but this is the biggest!!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm a true Palace fan but I'd love to see them get there, there has to be room for a fairy tale story in football and it would be fantastic for the game


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep good luck tonight, would love to see you in the prem.

And it's only Bolton.....


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bournemouth in the Premier League will be brilliant, and if you take QPR's place then even better


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2015)

Would like to see Bournemouth promoted and also Boro


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have to give credit to Watford for the run they are on.  We have played terrible recently and got a few fortunate results, would be happy to win ugly and the pressure if off at charlton then.

Good times on the south coast, seems we are the neutrals favourite too at the moment


----------



## Duckster (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep good luck tonight, would love to see you in the prem.

And it's only Bolton.....
		
Click to expand...

Small team from Horwich....


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 27, 2015)

Would love to see Bournemouth in the Prem.......next weekend.

Come On You White Men!!!


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Would love to see Bournemouth in the Prem.......next weekend.

Come On You White Men!!!
		
Click to expand...

Give us a week with no heart paplitations please


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Small team from  *Wigan*....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Duckster (Apr 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wigan ???


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes hope Bournemouth do it
Along with Narrrrrrich. [The EPL has lost a lot of it's stardust without a Scottish manager.]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes hope Bournemouth do it
Along with Narrrrrrich.* [The EPL has lost a lot of it's stardust without a Scottish manager.]*

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

That is the best bit of banter ever 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 27, 2015)

So nervous about tonight! Housemate is a season ticket holder, and roped me in to support in 07/08. The visit up to Carlisle to get relegated that season was a heartbreaker, been attached ever since.

Got the ticket for Charlton away, I would love for promotion to be wrapped up by then so it's one massive party all day!!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 27, 2015)

Would be great if they can all but settle it tonight as it would set up a south coast derby versus the Saints next year!


----------



## Break90 (Apr 27, 2015)

Used to visit  Dean Court a couple of times a season when my mate was at Uni in Bournemouth, they sort of became my second team, saw them at the old Wembley vs Grimsby in the FA Trophy final. 

Really hope they can close the deal tonight and get into the pre for next year.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Would be great if they can all but settle it tonight as it would set up a south coast derby versus the Saints next year!
		
Click to expand...

So they can all start hating us again?:rofl:

In all fairness as a Saints fan I would love to see them come up. The south coast needs a derby, even if it isn't THE derby, which judging by the way Po**smouth are going won't happen again for a long time. Plus it will be funny to have two teams gloating over the scum from the east!:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl::rofl:

That is the best bit of banter ever 

:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


No, in all modesty, that goes to the early season The Rangers poster who said The Rangers would wrap up the SCL by Christmas.


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 27, 2015)

It's always a good day out down to Bournemouth. I remember the police trying to raid the Landsdowne pub back in the eighties - but they couldn't get in due to all the Palace in there. As usual, we lost 2-0.

Good luck tonight guys. If you and Watford get up and Burnley survive, that would be great.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 27, 2015)

As a Boro fan I'm hoping Bournemouth get beaten tonight and on Saturday as doubtful as that is. However I do think you deserve to go up as you've been the best team in the Championship this year. Just hope it's via the playoffs!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			As a Boro fan I'm hoping Bournemouth get beaten tonight and on Saturday as doubtful as that is. However I do think you deserve to go up as you've been the best team in the Championship this year. Just hope it's via the playoffs!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

*C'mon Boro*


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			As a Boro fan I'm hoping Bournemouth get beaten tonight and on Saturday as doubtful as that is. However I do think you deserve to go up as you've been the best team in the Championship this year. Just hope it's via the playoffs!
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Ditto.

*C'mon Boro*

Click to expand...

Fair play not giving up hope but 16 goals in 2 games sorry but not a chance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Come on Bournemouth. I really want to see them do it. Best pass and move side I've seen in the championship this year with Watford just behind


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2015)

1-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Party time. That will release the tension


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2015)

cracking 2nd goal, party time for sure


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Going to be some sore heads on the South coast tomorrow


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 27, 2015)

fundy said:



			cracking 2nd goal, party time for sure
		
Click to expand...

beauty of a goal


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

fundy said:



			cracking 2nd goal, party time for sure
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Noooooooooo....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but tonight you're there to make up the numbers and not spoil the party!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 27, 2015)

Some time for my sky sports sub to expire ha ha , ah well ..


----------



## SVB (Apr 27, 2015)

Well done B'mth!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats to Bournemouth, and their fans. That's the best team in the Championship up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Great performance. I think they could be a breath of fresh air next season with their brand of football


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2015)

Loving this from Charlton tonight. 

https://twitter.com/cafcofficial/status/592789244357255168


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great performance. I think they could be a breath of fresh air next season with their brand of football
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, not a bad shout Homer. Another Southampton maybe...


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 27, 2015)

Well done to Bournemouth. Play the game the way it's meant to be played. A goal difference of +50 says it all. What a journey their fans have been on in last 5 years or so. 
Play offs it is for my beloved Boro.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit, just what I was just about to post re Southampton...........great to see and good luck.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, not a bad shout Homer. Another Southampton maybe...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that and even if they go back down, providing they play with the pace and movement they've shown this season they'll win over many fans. Of course if they could survive and there are some average sides in the bottom six-eight of the PL then who knows unless second season syndrome kicks in


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Loving this from Charlton tonight. 

https://twitter.com/cafcofficial/status/592789244357255168

Click to expand...

Ha quality. I'd settle for Charlton to turn them over 10 nil and Boro to beat Brighton 9 nil.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			Ha quality. I'd settle for Charlton to turn them over 10 nil and Boro to beat Brighton 9 nil.
		
Click to expand...

Loving the optimism


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 27, 2015)

What a night.  36 years since my first game as a 4 year old.   Never thought they would be in the premier league

just hope I can get tickets for games next year!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope Bournemouth do well next season and there expectations aren't set too high.

I doubt they'll be the whipping boys though.


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats to Bournemouth! :whoo: Thoroughly deserved. They are the best footballing side in the Championship I've ever seen (yes, ever), with my beloved Watford just behind. For comparison, they are a better version of the Swansea side that went up recently.

Watford are top and won more games because they know how to win ugly as well as pretty . Took us four managers in one season, mind.  

Bournemouth should easily stay in the Prem if they stick to what they are good at.

My tips for the playoff is either Norwich or Ipswich.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Congrats to Bournemouth! :whoo: Thoroughly deserved. They are the best footballing side in the Championship I've ever seen (yes, ever), with my beloved Watford just behind. For comparison, they are a better version of the Swansea side that went up recently.

Watford are top and won more games because they know how to win ugly as well as pretty . Took us four managers in one season, mind.  

Bournemouth should easily stay in the Prem if they stick to what they are good at.

My tips for the playoff is either Norwich or Ipswich.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with your assessment. Bournemouth the best pass and move side and their pace of play is sensational. Watford demolished Fulham and played a more direct type of football but in no way could you call it long ball. They seemed more "street wise" and how to grind out a tough 1-0


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 28, 2015)

Loz1607 said:



			What a night.  36 years since my first game as a 4 year old.   Never thought they would be in the premier league

just hope I can get tickets for games next year!
		
Click to expand...

That's why we all love the game! Really happy for ya enjoy the ride but you are right, those tickets will be like rocking horse poop but the atmosphere should be immense.


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 29, 2015)

Great success story for Bournemouth. Saw the Chairman, Manager and some fans interviewed on the Telly... they couldn't have had bigger smiles. Good luck for next season. Pity Burnley are going down though. I think Sean Dyche will go on to be a top manager.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2015)

I can remember the excitement when Tigana and Al Fayed got Fulham doing the same thing marching through the leagues and into the promised land. We lasted thirteen seasons so no reason why you can't do the same


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2015)

Will be very interesting to see if any of the big boys come searching for Howe. Seems a good fit for Arsenal....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			Will be very interesting to see if any of the big boys come searching for Howe. Seems a good fit for Arsenal....
		
Click to expand...

Been very impressive - will see how he does next season in the prem.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			Will be very interesting to see if any of the big boys come searching for Howe. Seems a good fit for Arsenal....
		
Click to expand...

I would think (well hope) that Howe would want to see the job through. Surely as such a young manager he'll need to learn his trade in the PL and then can move to bigger and better in a few seasons


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would think (well hope) that Howe would want to see the job through. Surely as such a young manager he'll need to learn his trade in the PL and then can move to bigger and better in a few seasons
		
Click to expand...

What's bigger and better than doing it all with the club you have played for since 10, supported all your life and from the town you grew up in!  

I can't see him leaving Bournemouth unless it is to become England manager, something I have been saying he will be for a few years now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2015)

Loz1607 said:



			What's bigger and better than doing it all with the club you have played for since 10, supported all your life and from the town you grew up in!  

I can't see him leaving Bournemouth unless it is to become England manager, something I have been saying he will be for a few years now!
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think if one of the big clubs came calling he would say no ?

Surely he will have ambitions to move forward in his career ?


----------



## Loz1607 (Apr 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think if one of the big clubs came calling he would say no ?

Surely he will have ambitions to move forward in his career ?
		
Click to expand...

I think he would for the foreseeable future, he is a Bournemouth lad through and through its one of the reasons he left burnley as his  and JT family couldn't settle there. 

I know a few people in the game and they often put their family at a young age ahead of money.   He is already a very wealthy young man.   It is only London clubs that could tempt him but not for 4-5 years


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2015)

Loz1607 said:



			I think he would for the foreseeable future, he is a Bournemouth lad through and through its one of the reasons he left burnley as his  and JT family couldn't settle there. 

I know a few people in the game and they often put their family at a young age ahead of money.   He is already a very wealthy young man.   It is only London clubs that could tempt him but not for 4-5 years
		
Click to expand...

 The very fact he left once doesn't relally strenghten the arghument that he wont again imo. 

From what i've seen of him, he seems a nice approachable manager, good tactics and good with fans and players. That said, if you cn leave your club for probably similar pay and what was thought to be a better chance of promotion. Then i can't see why he'd turn down a crack at CL footy and more money than he possibly dreamed of.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			The very fact he left once doesn't relally strenghten the arghument that he wont again imo. 

From what i've seen of him, he seems a nice approachable manager, good tactics and good with fans and players. That said, if you cn leave your club for probably similar pay and what was thought to be a better chance of promotion. Then i can't see why he'd turn down a crack at CL footy and more money than he possibly dreamed of.
		
Click to expand...

He previously moved from a L1 club to a club knocking on the door of the Prem. The fact that he realised that wasn't what he was about and came back (instead of moving on to no doubt a number of other Championship clubs who woudl have taken him) says a lot about him IMO. 

I don't think he will be at Bournemouth from now until he retires, but I would be surprised to see him leave in the next couple of years. A season or two in the prem, consolidate in teh Championship, back up to the Prem, cling on in the Prem, settle eventually, and become one of the many fighting for mid season places. At that point he is allowed to leave if he wants


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			He previously moved from a L1 club to a club knocking on the door of the Prem. The fact that he realised that wasn't what he was about and came back (instead of moving on to no doubt a number of other Championship clubs who woudl have taken him) says a lot about him IMO. 

I don't think he will be at Bournemouth from now until he retires, but I would be surprised to see him leave in the next couple of years. A season or two in the prem, consolidate in teh Championship, back up to the Prem, cling on in the Prem, settle eventually, and become one of the many fighting for mid season places. At that point he is allowed to leave if he wants 

Click to expand...

i agree I don't think he will leave yet. Quite simply non e of the big clubs will take a punt. So why would he leave? 

But if a top 6 team were to make an offer I'm sure he would run off. Whether fans want him to or not? 

I I agree he could have gone back to a different championship squad. But choosing between bmouth and Bolton is a lot easier than turning down cl to stay at his club.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 30, 2015)

Strange how Redknapp suddenly keeps popping up and reminding everybody about what a triffic club it is, and what a triffic lad Eddie is.Part of me thinks he's trying to weasle himself in there now they have a nice wealthy Russian owner. If he gets brought in then the best thing Howe could do is resign on the spot!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Strange how Redknapp suddenly keeps popping up and reminding everybody about what a triffic club it is, and what a triffic lad Eddie is.Part of me thinks he's trying to weasle himself in there now they have a nice wealthy Russian owner. If he gets brought in then the best thing Howe could do is resign on the spot!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god please don't let him anywhere near the club!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Strange how Redknapp suddenly keeps popping up and reminding everybody about what a triffic club it is, and what a triffic lad Eddie is.Part of me thinks he's trying to weasle himself in there now they have a nice wealthy Russian owner. If he gets brought in then the best thing Howe could do is resign on the spot!
		
Click to expand...

Insaid a few weeks back to area that I could imagine him postitioning himself there. All of a sudden it's January. Bmouth flirting with trouble and old Arry is brought in to 'save' the club.......


----------



## Crazyface (May 1, 2015)

I was talking to my bother-in-law yesterday about Bournmouth, brilliant effort from them, but how have they been let in the PL with a ground capacity of 12K? Surely they have rules regarding this?????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			I was talking to my bother-in-law yesterday about Bournmouth, brilliant effort from them, but how have they been let in the PL with a ground capacity of 12K? Surely they have rules regarding this?????
		
Click to expand...

Nope - no rules on size as long as it's all seated


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 1, 2015)

What's the capacity got to do with being allowed in PL much better to have a smaller growing full then a 50k plus with 20,000 empty seats....


----------



## Crazyface (May 1, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			What's the capacity got to do with being allowed in PL much better to have a smaller growing full then a 50k plus with 20,000 empty seats.... 

Click to expand...

Not argueing just came up in conversation and we didn't know the answer. Guarenteed sell out crowds at home then


----------



## SaintHacker (May 1, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			I was talking to my bother-in-law yesterday about Bournmouth, brilliant effort from them, but how have they been let in the PL with a ground capacity of 12K? Surely they have rules regarding this?????
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Although weirdly there is a rule about the press area, which at the moment isn't up to PL standards. Think this is being sorted out over the close season, although there were rumours about them groundsharing with us for a while unto its sorted.


----------



## Loz1607 (May 1, 2015)

Thats is one runour I have heard too.  Would mean we could get a ticket everygame lol

The press box has to be moved to the main stand so all the posh season ticket holders need to be moved over to the east stand next to the away fans.  Not the best outcome.

There will be lots of rumours and discussions no doubt.  Just glad to be talking about us in the PL


----------



## Loz1607 (May 2, 2015)

Champions championa ole ole ole!!!!!!!

thank you to any Wednesday fans out there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2015)

What a great way to finish a historic season. Have to feel for the Derby fans having led the league for a while and still been in the play off picture until those ruffians from Reading came to town. Interesting to see if another small club in Brentford can make it up as well


----------



## Stuart_C (May 3, 2015)

Fantastic effort from Bournemouth this year and today was superb. 

The fans must be in dreamland!!


----------

